# العين السخنة والمصيف .. تقرير كامل بالتفاصيل والصور



## مصطفى-حسن (8 مايو 2013)

*الصيف دخل
وبدأ كل واحد مننا يفكر هيصيف فين السنة دى
وفى ناس كتير ظروفها او ظروف عملها مبتسمحش لها انها تاخد اسبوع كامل او اكتر مصيف
كتير مننا البحر بالنسبة لة هو مصيف اليوم الواحد
وبما انى دايس فى البحر الى حد ما
قررت اعمل الموضوع دة للمنتدى والاعضاء
(((((تقرير كامل عن العين السخنة))))


وعشان مينفعش اروح البحر لوحدى
كلمت اتنين من اصدقائى واتنين من زملاء العمل  
وقولت لهم ان انا منظم لهم رحلة سنوركل وغطس حر بتصوير تحت الماء (مجانا عشان خاطر الصداقة والزمالة طبعا)
وفى نفس الوقت اشوف المية بقت دافية ولا لسة وبالمرة اعمل التقرير
وطلعنا يوم 5/5/2013  (شم النسيم) الساعة 5 فجرا


فى البداية معلومات عامة عن العين السخنة.....
مدينة ساحلية تقع على خليج السويس وهى مدينة صناعية سياحية واتسمت بالاسم دة عشان فيها عيون كبريتية سخنة بتستخدم للاستشفاء من بعض الامراض الجلدية بس بصراحة معرفش فين العيون دى ولا فكرت اروحها اصلا


اقرب المدن ليها هى السويس لانها تابعة لمحافظة السويس
بس هيا مش مدينة بالمعنى المتعارف علية
بشكل ابسط لو افترضنا انك هتروح تصيف فى مرسى مطروح كام يوم فانت بعد ما تخلص البحر اخر النهار ممكن تخرج فى المدينة لانها فيها حياة (اسواق - ملاهى - سينما - سيرك ...الخ الخ الخ)

 لكن العين السخنة مفيهاش الكلام وخصوصا المنطقة اللى فيها القرى السياحية عشان كدة هى مصيف لليوم الواحد

كيفية الوصول ليها :

لو انت من بورسعيد او اسماعيلية او السويس هتاخد طريق السويس الغردقة وهتلاقيها بعد 70كيلو تقريبا

لكن لو انت من سكان القاهرة والاقاليم المحيطة بها فطريق الوصول ليها عن طريق - القطامية العين السخنة - ودة اولة من على الدائرى الشرقى بعد كارفور المعادى ب 2 كيلو وانت رايح على القاهرة الجديدة

لكن لو انت جاى من الناحية التانية من الدائرى الغربى (اسكندرية زراعى - الخصوص - السلام - اسماعيلة زراعى ..الخ الخ الخ) فبعد ما تعدى من تحت نفق السلام بحوالى 25 كيلو تقريبا هتلاقى اليفط الارشادية اللى على الطريق بتدلك على مكان النزلة يمين وتاخد الصينية وتخش من تحت الدائرى

وانا حطيت صورة من الجوجل لتسهيل الموضوع






المسافة 120 كيلو والطريق باشا والسرعة القصوى علية 120 ك/س بس بعد ما تعدى الكارتة بحوالى 25 كيلو هتلاقى كوبرى تحت الانشاء فى المنطقة دى ابقى هدى السرعة شوية

فى بنزينتين على الطريق رايح وزيهم جاى وفى كافتيرا فى نص الطريق رايح وزيها جاى
دى الخدمات الموجودة على الطريق

بعد ما تخلص الطريق وتعدى الكارتة هتلاقى الطريق واخد يمين اجبارى (اتجاة الغردقة) ولو عايز تروح الناحية التانية هتاخد اليوترن وترجع طريق السويس

هنا بقة هقف وهصفر العداد بتاع العربية وهسمى النقطة دى نقطة الصفر




وخلى بالك من كلمة نقطة الصفر عشان هستخدمها كتير
يعنى مثلا هتلاقينى بوصف لك شاطى واقولك على بعد كذا كيلو من نقطة الصفر باتجاة الغردقة فتبقى فاهم قصدى

قبل ما اقولك الشواطى ووصفها واسعارها لازم اقولك ان كل الشواطى اللى انا بنزل فيها لازم تكون شواطى صخرية بالاساس عشان الشعب المرجانية والسنوركل والغطس الحر والتصوير تحت الماء

بمعنى ابسط انا شخصيا صنفت شواطى العين السخنة من عند نقطة الصفر

يمين كانك رايح الغردقة شواطى ذات الطبيعة الصخرية بالاساس بعضها يصلح للمصيف العادى (بحر وعوم ولعب وكورة ركت ..الخ الخ) وبعضها لا يصلح الا ببعض الحذر

ومن عند نقطة الصفر تاخد اليوترن وترجع اتجاة السويس كلها شواطى رملية ناعمة تصلح لل (بحر وعوم ولعب وكورة ركت ..الخ الخ) وفيها قرى سياحية مستويات مختلفة

بس نصيحة من العبد للة ابعد عن الشواطى العامة اللى رسوم الدخول بتاعتها 7 و 8 و 10 ج ودى موجودة بعد ما تخلص الطريق وتاخد شمال كانك رايح السويس عشان بتبقى مزدحمة جدا جدا ولو معاك اسرتك هتبقى متكدر وانت قاعد من (عجائب الكائنات الحية) اللى احنا بنسميها بنى ادمين لوكال

فية عندك شاطى الزهور بتاع القوات المسلحة رسم الدخول السنة اللى فاتت كان 50ج بس مش عارف دلوقتى كام وفية بعدها دار المركبات ودول بعد حوالى 20 كيلو من نقطة الصفر فى اتجاة السويس

بس فية كام ملاحظة :
الشواطى دى بتاعة قوات مسلحة يعنى ممنوع الجلاليب واللحى والنقاب ...الخ الخ والرسرم بتبقى للشمسية والكراسى ملهموش دعوة بالاكل انت وراحتك
شواطى كويسة وحمامتها كويسة برضو

دة اللى انا اعرفة عن الناحية الشمال من نهاية الطريق (من نقطة الصفر يسارا باتجاة السويس)
لانى بصراحة مليش فى الشواطى الرملية

نيجى بقة للى انا عارفة

من عند نقطة الصفر هتاخد يمين كانك رايح الغردقة
خلى بالك الطريق دة متعرج جدا والحكومة حطالك يفط بتقولك دة طريق حوادث

الكلام دة من عند نقطة الصفر لحد ما توصل الزعفرانة ... يعنى متحاولش تجرى او تعدى حد او تاخد غرز عشان الطريق رايح جاى..... يمينك الجبل وشمالك البحر

نبدا بقة

شاطى جنكو على بعد 11 كيلو من نقطة الصفر باتجاة الغردقة ودى صورتة





الشاطى دة تابع لكافتريا امامة على الطريق العربيات بتعمل عندها رست فهتلاقى المنطة حيوية شوية وبتوع كاوتش وبنزينة وكدة

رسم الدخول 25ج للفرد واحيانا فى بعض الايام زى الجمعة والاحد بيزودوها 5 او 10ج عن السعر العادى

رسم الدخول للكراسى والشمسية فقط ........والاكل انت وراحتك

فى بعض الايام لو الشاطى ازدحم قليلا خد الشمسية والكراسى بتاعتك واهرب فى اليمين (لو بصيت للصورة هتفهم)  لان عرض الشاطى الرسمى حوالى 50 متر فقط وكدة كدة شغالين بمبدا (الشاطى كومبليت ياباشا) لما الشاطى بياخد عدد المصيفين كامل

غير الشواطى العامة اللى انا حذرت منها شغالة بمبدا (هونجا حتى الموت)

الحمامات متواضعة او بسيطة

الشاطى دة شاطى صخرى بالاساس يعنى عشان تعوم وتلعب وكدة  لازم تكون لابس حاجة فى رجليك
خصوصا ان انت بنتعدى على شريط من الزلط الصغير قبل ما توصل المية (لاحظ الصورة) لان المساحة الفاضية بين الشاطى وبداية الشعاب المرجانية فى قاع البحرعبارة عن حزام عرضة 18 متر تقريبا وبطول الشاطى كلة ودى المساحة اللى انت ممكن تلعب وتعوم فيها بأمان

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
فندق موفنبيك على بعد 12 كيلو من نقطة الصفر باتجاة الغردقة
الفرد ب 230ج بدون وجبة ..... وبالوجبة 350ج للفرد
وطبعا مش هيحتاج صور ولا شرح عشان دة موفنبيك

________________________________
واحة مينا على بعد 13 كيلو من نقطة الصفر باتجاة الغردقة
صورة الشاطى





الفرد ب 105ج شامل وجبة غدا والكراسى والشمسية
وفى ايام الجمعة والاحد الفرد ب 121 ج شامل وجبة غدا والكراسى والشمسية
من باب الاحتياط متنزلش المية حافى لان انت بردة بتعدى على حزام من الزلط الصغير قبل ما تنزل المية (بص على الصورة)

الحمامات والخدمة اكيد حاجة كويسة

بس انا عمرى ما دخلتة عشان مفيهوش شعب مرجانية فيبقى مينفعنيش

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
واحة الحجاز على بعد 15 كيلو من نقطة الصفر باتجاة الغردقة





ودى بقة مش بالفرد
دى الشالية ب 350ج فى اليوم حد اقصى 5 او 6 افراد فى الشالية وملهموش دعوة بالاكل والشرب
والشالية زى ما هو واضح فى الصورة منة للبحر علطول
وبردو لازم تكون لابس حاجة فى رجليك


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

شاطى سفارى ايجبت على بعد 20 كيلو من نقطة الصفر باتجاة الغردقة








سعر الفرد 15 ج وفى بعض الايام 20 او 25 ج

شاطى بسيط كدة والحمامات متواضعة او بسيطة وفى رأيى الشخصى هو يبنفع للصيد بالسنارة 10/10

لكن لو قررت تنزل فية عوم ولعب فاعمل حسابك انك هتعدى على حزام من الزلط الكبير عرضة 3 متر وبعدها توصل للمية ومفيهوش شعب مرجانية
يعنى بعد ما تعدى حزام الزلط البحر من تحت رملة ناعمة

وبردو لازم تكون لابس حاجة فى رجليك


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
بورتو السخنة على بعد 28 كيلو من نقطة الصفر باتجاة الغردقة
هو طبعا غنى عن التعريف ومش محتاج صور ولا حاجة
وممكن تدخل على النت وتعرف كل حاجة من المصدر نفسة

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
شاطى جراند هايتس على بعد 33 كيلو من نقطة الصفر باتجاة الغردقة





ودة شاطى بتاع قرية تحت الانشاء لسة
ودة اللى انا بنزل فية غالبا
واللى بقيت الصور فى الموضوع (تحت المياة) متاخدة فية
وهو ظروفة صعبة شوية هههههههههههههه
يعنى الغفير اللى بيحرس الموقع اول ما تروحلة يقولك الشاطى مقفول
وبعد ما تلح علية يقولك مفيش مية حلوة (للاستحمام اخر اليوم) ومفيش كراسى لكن الحمام شغال (نظام تطفيش)

لو صممت على الدخول بيوافق على مضض باعتبارك كائن حى جة عشان يقومة من قدام كوباية الشاى وحجر المعسل اللى بيشربة فلو فضل يجادلك حجر الشيشة هيخلص وكوباية الشاى هتبرد ...!!!!!!

بيفتح لك حمام شالية من الشاليهات اللى لسة متسلمتش لاصحابها

وعلى الرغم ان ممكن ناس تستغرب انى انزل فى شاطى (بيطفشوا الزباين)
الا ان الشاطى دة لية كذا ميزة من وجهة نظرى
اولا الشاطى غير قابل للازدحام يعنى لو بصيت على الصورة هتلاقى بين كل شمسية حديد والتانية حوالى 10 متر فدة معناة انك هيبقى ليك خصوصية

دة غير ان الغفير لما العدد بيكمل (على الرغم من سياسة التطفيش ) مبيرضاش يدخل حد تانى ويقولة الشاطى كومبليت يعنى مفيش حد هيزاحمك ولو معاك اسرتك ممكن تنام تحت الشمسية قرير العين وانت مطمن عليهم ان محدش هيضايقهم

اجمل ما فى الموضوع واللى بيخلينى استحمل سادية وحب انتقام الغفير من الكائنات الحية (المصيفين) ان المية بتاعة الشاطى بتخفى تحت منها واحدة من اجمل الحيود المرجانية الرائعة المليئة بالممرات والوديان والكهوف الصغيرة فى القاع وعلى اعماق بسيطة ودة اللى هتشوفوة لما تكملوا التقرير للاخر

تالت حاجة انك بتدخل بعربيتك لحد جنب الشمسية يعنى بتركن عربيتك جنب الشمسية
ودى صورتين لية عشان تفهم انا قصدى اية











الحمام بتستخدمة عادى طول اليوم لكن اخر اليوم لما تيجى تستحمى من المية المالحة احيانا الغفير بيرضى يخليك تستحمى واحيانا بيقفش عليك ويقولك وهو عامل حواجبة 88 (انا قولتك مفيش مية)

احيانا بحس ان الغفير دة عندة ميول سادية ويهوى التلذذ بتعذيب الاخرين  ههههههههههههه

وطبعا عشان الشاطى بتاع قرية تحت الانشاء فطبيعى انك تلاقى حاجات غريبة على الشاطى (اخشاب تستخدم فى البناء - مسامير خشابى - احبال - زجاجات فارغة....الخ)

انا عارف ان فية واحد ممكن يقولى واية اللى غاصبك على كل دة  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هقولة تابع الموضوع للاخر وانت تعرف



وصلنا الشاطى الساعة 8 صباحا وكنا 5 افراد
وعلى الرغم انى قولت لهم انى عازمهم على رحلة سنوركل وغطس حر وتصوير تحت الماء
الا انهم مكانش عندهم تصور كامل هيقضوا اليوم ازاى

وعشان تبقى متابع باقى الموضوع والصور وفاهم اية اللى بيحصل ومين دول اسمح لى اعرفك على مجموعتنا الصغيرة وظروف كل فرد بالنسبة للسباحة

العبد للة صاحب الموضوع(مصطفى حسن) لابس اسود فى اسود
عبود صديقى:  لابس تى شرت اصفر وبيعرف يعوم كويس
عماد صديقى :  فى بعض الصور لابس تى شرت اسود وفى البعض الاخر عارى الصدر وبيعوم كويس
كمال  : زميل عمل لابس بدلة غطس صيفى وبيعوم نص نص وقالى ان مشكلتة انة مبيعرفش يقف فى المية
كريم : زميل عمل لابس تى شرت احمر ومبيعرفش يعوم خالص

فى البداية بعد ما ركنا العربية جنب الشمسية وفطرنا وشربنا الشاى وكلة تمام
طلعت العدة بتاعتى وفردتها قدامهم وبدأ كل واحد يختار الزعانف والنظارة والقصبة المناسبة لة











ولان المجموعة اللى معايا شباب كلها فانا مطلعتش العدة الخاصة بالنساء والاطفال ولا التجهيزة بتاعة كبار السن

وبدأت الاول اشرح لهم يعنى اية سنوركل ويعنى اية غطس حر وازاى يتعامل مع النظارة والتشبير والضغط وطريقة طرد قطرات الماء المالح اللى بيتكثف فى القصبة والطريقة الصحيحة للتعامل مع الزعانف واى انواع الشعب المرجانية الى هتقابلة يقدر يتعامل معاها (الامساك باليد والوقوف عليها ) واى الانواع لا يمكن التعامل معها .....الخ الخ الخ الخ

وفى الغالب موضوع تعليم المجموعة اللى معايا بياخد حوالى ساعة او ساعة ونصف






















وبالنسبة لما يكون حد فى المجموعة مبيعرفش يعوم او بيعوم على قدة
لازم البسة لايف جاكت حفاظا على سلامتة
وعشان يقضى يوم جميل بدون اى خوف
لان اللايف جاكت بيرفعة فوق المية طول اليوم بدون اى مجهود
وفى نفس الوقت لا بيتخرم ولا بيفسى زى اطارات السيارات الداخلية اللى بعض الناس على الشواطى بيستخدموها رغم انها خطر جدا على حياتهم

لكن اللى بيعرف يعوم طبعا ما بيلبسش لايف جاكت

وهنا انا بتأكد من كفاءة الايف جاكت واحكام قفلة

















ثم جولة صغيرة فى الماء لاختبار كفاءة كل حاجة







وبعدين تعليم السنوركل لعماد وعبود اللى بيعرفوا يعوموا كويس  مخدش وقت
ومن ثم توجهنا جميعا الى الداخل





دى صورة كريم اللى مبيعرفش يعوم خالص واحنا على بعد 200 متر من الشاطى
والايف جاكت رافعة بمنتهى السهولة والحياة جميلة معاة
رافع ايدية من المية وبيظبط النضارة












بعد الفترة التدريبية الصغيرة لكمال اللى بيعوم على قدة
وبعد ما تفاجأ بفاعلية وقوة الزعانف بعد ما علمتة ازاى يتعامل معاها
قالى انة هيقلع الايف جاكت وهيكمل بدونة
وقفت معاة لحد ما اتاكدت انة بقى تمام فى موضوع الوقوف فى المية
وبعدين كملنا
ودى صورتة وهو بيلف حولين وادى فى قاع البحر عشان يشوف اقصر حتة يعدى منها للناحية التانية











**يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*​


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (8 مايو 2013)

*

لحظات استعداد لكمال
قبل ان يقرر عبود الوادى الى الجهة الاخرى











وكنت فى انتظارة على الجهة الاخرى من الوادى
فوق الشعب المرجانية

















كمال على حافة الحاجز المرجانى ونظرة الى البحر المفتوح






كمال وعبود قادمون من البحر المفتوح باتجاة الشعب المرجانية





نيجى بقة لكريم اللى مبيعرفش يعوم خالص
طبعا هو كمل معانا بالايف جاكت عادى جدا بدون مشاكل
ودى بعض الصور لية على اعماق مختلفة
وهو مبسوط جدا من الايف جاكت















صورة لكريم وكمال وعبود من قاع البحر






كريم وعبود فوق احد الصخور المرجانية الضخمة










نيجى بقة لعبود وعماد اصدقائى اللى بيعرفوا يعوموا كويس

الاول سبت كريم وكمال فوق الشعاب المرجانية يستمتعوا بجمال ورعة الشعب المرجانية وهما بيعملوا سنوركل وبيتفرجوا على اسماك البحر الاحمر الملونة الجميلة جدا لدرجة انهم نسيوا نفسهم وقضوا ساعتين على وش المية فى المشاهدة والتمتع بعظيم خلق اللة فى الحياة البحرية


ورحت انا وعماد وعبود على وادى مرجانى صغير
وبدأت اعلمهم الغطس الحر
الاول عملت تجربة قدامهم لطريقة النزول الصحيحة
والانزلاق بهدوء تحت الماء وقطع مسافات















ثم بدأ كل واحد منهم يحاول الغطس الحر
وانا متابعهم واعرفهم الاخطاء الى عملوها
وبعدين يرجعوا يغطسوا تانى
واتابع معاهم الاخطاء والسلبيات

وبعد ساعة كاملة من المحاولات كانوا تقريبا عرفوا الاساسيات كلها
فقلت لهم انا هستناكم فى القاع

ولما تنزلو ليا تحت امشوا فى اتجاة اشارة ايدى
ودة عشان اضمن انهم بينزلوا بهدوء ويقظة وبيوجهوا نفسهم ببساطة داخل الماء عشان اضمن انهم مش بيغطسوا عميانى وخلاص
وكانت البداية مع عبود

بداية الغطسة وانا مستنية فى القاع







بحفزة على النزول لعمق اكتر





وعلى الرغم من اشارتى لية بالاستمرار فى الغطسة الا ان الباشا طلع جرى لفوق ....سجاير ودخان بقة   ههههههههههههههههه






وبعدين بدأت مع عماد نفس الحركة
بس كنت عارف ان اداءة هيبقى اعلى
لانة غير مدخن ورياضى
فكان اسرع فى الاستجابة لأشارات ايدى وتوجية جسمة













طبعا عماد استجابتة واداءة اعلى عشان رياضى
مش معنى كدة ان الشخص المدخن مش هيعرف يغطس ويقطع مسافات

الاتنين بيغطسوا حر ويقطعوا مسافات فى قاع البحر بس المدخن بيبقى ابطأ قليلا فى التعلم فقط

والمدخن فى سرعة تعلم الغطس الحر زية زى المرأة
استجابة ابطأ لكن اداء ثابت

الشريحة الوحيدة اللى بيبقى ادائها فى الاعماق غير عادى هى المرأة الغير متزوجة اللى بتعرف تعوم كويس.... لما بتتعلم الغطس الحر بتبقى ماشاء اللة (طوربيد بشرى فى الماء)
 وقدرتهم على كتم النفس لفترات طويلة بتبقى عجيبة
والفتيان الغير مدخنين فى سن المراهقة ادائهم عالى برضو

يعنى بعد حوالى 45 دقيقة من المحاولات لعبود (المدخن) مش بس كان بيغطس كويس
دا كمان كان بيرقص تحت المية فى القاع




ودى مجموعة من اللقطات التذكارية لعبود










**يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*​


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (8 مايو 2013)

*









استراحة قصيرة على الشعاب المرجانية اثناء مرور سرب اسماك






ثم التوجة مرة اخرى الى الوديان فى القاع للغطس الحر





















وفى النهاية بدأ عبود فى تطبيق تقنية الغطس الزاحف

يمسك الشعب المرجانية بالجوانتى اللى فى ايدة ويتقدم الى القاع بدون اى مجهود يذكر

وهيا طريقة خطر عشان الشعب المرجانية ممكن تعورة يعنى عايزة تركيز جامد وبيئة بحرية مناسبة واحساس عالى بمكان اطرافك (الساقين والوسط)
لكن ميزتها انة ممكن يوصل للعمق اللى عايزة بدون اى مجهود على الاطلاق

وممكن يستنانى تحت فى القاع يشرب كوباية شاى على اما انزل لة  هههههههههههههههه







بعض الصور التذكارية لعماد


























امام مدخل احد الكهوف






انا حبيت انوة عن بعض المعلومات التكميلية للموضوع عشان التقرير يبقى كامل متكامل


فى البداية فكرة التقرير الرئيسية هى وصف شواطى العين السخنة (اللى انا عارفها) مكان كل شاطى وصورتة واسعارة وحالتة العامة والشاطى اللى فية شعب مرجانية وصخور واللى مفيهوش والتنبية على لبس شيى فى الاقدام فى غالبية الشواطى عشان دى بالدرجة الاولى شواطى صخرية ووصف المساحة الامنة للسباحة فى بعض الشواطى....


وفى نفس الوقت لو حدة من الاعضاء عندة معلومات لم اذكرها قى التقرير بخصوص شواطى تانية يحطها عشان يبقى موضوع متكامل ويعتبر كمرجع للعين السخنة

طيب لية انا عملت التقرير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عشان لما بيكون معايا فوج او اسرة او مجموعة شباب فى احدى الرحلات اللى انا بنظمها بلاقى ناس كتير من المصيفين الموجودين على الشاطى بتشتكى من الصخور والظلط والبعض رجلية بتتعور وبيبقى متكدر لانة مش فاهم طبيعة الشاطى من الاساس ولا فاهم المساحة الامنة للسباحة

وعشان فى ناس كتير بتبقى عايزة تروح العين السخنة لكن
معندهاش معلومات عنها فمبتروحش وبتلتزم بالمصيف التقليدى بتاعها اللى بتروحة كل سنة عشان ميقضيش اليوم يلف ويدور واليوم يضيع علية

وعشان فية ناس بتبقى عايزة بحر ثابت (حصيرة) عشان بتبقى قرفت من امواج البحر الابيض المتوسط وانة بيقضى اليوم كل شوية ينط عشان يفادى الموجة الى جاية او يغطس عشان يفادى الموجة ولما يطلع يلاقى الموجة التانية لابسة فى وشة ودة اللى انا بسيمة من باب الكوميديا (فيلم صراع مع الامواج ...عرض مستمر طوال اليوم والمشاهدة مجانية)
دة غير السحب والدوامات طبعا وانك بتبقى قلقان طول اليوم على اللى معاك
وبصراحة الناس بتصعب على الواحد

تنبية مهم للناس : لو حضرتك قررت تروح العين السخنة فى اى شاطى من الشواطى اللى انا وصفتها وشرحتها اللى هيكون قدامك هو الشاطى والبحر والكراسى والشماسى والناس

لكن كل الصور اللى انت شوفتها تحت المية والبيئة البحرية دى والسنوركل والغطس الحر والتصوير تحت الماء مش هيكون متاح الا اذا كنت متعلم ومتدرب ومتجهز لكدة

او فى وسط مجموعة او فوج ومعاك واحد فاهم كويس قوى هو بيعمل اية

طيب انا بقول الكلام دة لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عشان مسؤلية اعطاء المعلومة للغير وعشان ميحدش يدعى عليا

لان فى ناس ممكن الموضوع يعجبها جدا وتلاقية راح يدور على اماكن بيع الزعانف والنظارة والقصبة والايف جاكت وجوانتى اعمال بحرية وهما متوفرين طبعا وخد اسرتة معاة او اصحابة وطيران على العين السخنة والشعب المرجانية والبحر المفتوح

وهنا المشكلة........!!!!!!!!!!!

اذا مكنتش متدرب ومتعلم ومتجهز وعلى دراية كاملة بالبيئة البحرية تحت سطح الماء والطرق الصحيحة للتعامل مع العدة اللى انت لابسها كل اللى هتعملة انك هتأذى نفسك واللى معاك اكبر اذى ممكن تتخيلة

وعشن المعلومة توصل انا هدى مثال بسيط جدا جدا وتافة لحاجة عبيطة وهيا ازاى تقف فى المية على الصخور او الشعب المرجانية وانت لابس الزعنفة.......!!!!

ممكن واحد يتخيها بسيطة بس للاسف لو انت حبيت تقف وانت مش متدرب هتلاقة نفسك اتقلبت على وشك وكرد فعل غريزى لاى واحد بيقع على وشة بيمد ايدية قدامة عشان يسند فى الحالة دى يا معلم انت سلمت ايديك وجسمك تسليم اهالى (زى ما بنقول فى المثل الشعبى) للشعب المرجانية والصخور وانت وحظك بقة

دة مثال لحاجة تافهة مش عايز اقولك بقة عن التشبير ومعادلة الضغط وطريقة حبس النفس والمحافظة على الطفوية للغطاس الحر وطرد المية المالحة من الشيك بلف بتاع القصبة وازاى تتنفس من فمك طول النهار بدون ضيق فى الصدر لان الانف بيكون مكتوم فى النضارة ومين الناس اللى مينفعش تطلع رحلة زى كدا....الخ الخ الخ الخ الخ الخ

الموضوع يا جماعة عامل زى سواقة العربية
بالنسبة لك سهلة جدا وعادية .... لكن لو فى واحد راح اشترى عربية وهو عمرة فى حياتة ما ساق عربية ولا قعد ورا دركسيون بس السواقة والعربية عجبتة جدا

وسمع كام معلومة من هنا على كام معلومة من النت وهوب قعد فى العربية ودورها وانطلق
يا ترى اية اللى هيحصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طبعا كلكم عارفين اية اللى هيحصل.....
ولو رجع بيتة سليم يبقى ستر من ربنا
.


مش معنى كدة انى بهبط الناس ولا بعقدهم ولا بعمل لنفسى دعاية
ابدا والله

انا الحمد لله شغال بقالى 3 سنين ودى السنة الرابعة فى تنظيم رحلات السنوركل والغطس الحر والتصوير تحت الماء مع اسر وعائلات ودة بيقول لدة... ودة بيجيب دة ... وهكذا دعاية عائلية شجرية زى ما بيقولو بتوع التسويق

واول ما الامتحانات بتخلص مبلاحقش شغل الحمد لله

بس انا بنبة التنبية دة عشان محدش يروح يدبس نفسة فى شراء حاجات هتكون مصدر اذى جامد لية لانة رايح يتعامل مع بيئة بحرية نشطة

والبحر مبيجاملش حد

وبكدة يبقى انا كملت معلومات الموضوع
عشان تبقى المعلومة كاملة لوجة الله


وربنا يوفقكوا جميعا

مصطفى حسن
العاشر من رمضان





*


----------



## V mary (8 مايو 2013)

*بجد موضوع جميل جداً جداً 
ومجهود فوق الرائع ​*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (8 مايو 2013)

*متشكر جدا لحضرتك
كتابة الموضوع وتنسيقة اخدت منى نص يوم كامل
فما بالك بالباقى*


----------



## Samir poet (8 مايو 2013)

*تقرير جميل وحلو جدااااااااااا
*


----------



## Marina coptic (8 مايو 2013)

رااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد


----------



## Marina coptic (8 مايو 2013)

رااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2013)

محطتش فى التقرير ليه تقارير عن القرى السياحية والشواطئ الرمليه اللى عل شمال الطريق وانت رايح على الغردقة 
نزلت مرة هناك فى قريه اسمها امباير بعد ستلا دى مارى بشويه  مشكلتها الوحيدة انها مش شاطئ بسينات غير كدة كل الحاجات تمام جدا 
تقرير رائع 
اول مرة من مدة اقرى موضوع كبير اوى كدة


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (13 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد


*شكرااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا لك*


oesi no قال:


> محطتش فى التقرير ليه تقارير عن القرى السياحية والشواطئ الرمليه اللى عل شمال الطريق وانت رايح على الغردقة
> نزلت مرة هناك فى قريه اسمها امباير بعد ستلا دى مارى بشويه  مشكلتها الوحيدة انها مش شاطئ بسينات غير كدة كل الحاجات تمام جدا
> تقرير رائع
> اول مرة من مدة اقرى موضوع كبير اوى كدة


*
انا كتبت عن اللى انا عارفة
وممكن باقى الاعضاء كل واحد يشارك بمعلومة لو يعرف عن العين السخنة
عشان يبقى الموضوع مرجع شامل للعين السخنة
وعذرا على تأخرى فى الرد*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (28 مايو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *تقرير جميل وحلو جدااااااااااا
> *



*
متشكر جدا  لزوقك
وعذرا على تاخرى فى الرد*


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2013)

تقريرممتع ويغيظ فى نفس الوقت ههه
الواحد نفسة يطلع رحلة يوم واحد مش عارف ههههههه


----------



## bent el noor (28 مايو 2013)

موضوع متكامل ومنسق حلو جدا 
ميرسي لحضرتك على تعبك ربنا يباركك


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (2 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> تقريرممتع ويغيظ فى نفس الوقت ههه
> الواحد نفسة يطلع رحلة يوم واحد مش عارف ههههههه



*
عادى ياباشا
انت بس خلص اللى وراك وخلص مشاغلك
وهو يوم واحد مش اكتر
وربنا يوفقك
*


----------



## zezza (2 يونيو 2013)

وااااااااااو اخر مرة زرت العين السخنة كان يجى من 15 سنة 
ميرسى مصطفى على التقرير الهايل و اسلوبك حلو اووووى كمان
 بفكر اطلع رحلة السنة دى هناك بعد اللى قريته


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (4 يونيو 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> موضوع متكامل ومنسق حلو جدا
> ميرسي لحضرتك على تعبك ربنا يباركك


*
متشكر جدا لحضرتك وربنا يخليكى*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (5 يونيو 2013)

zezza قال:


> وااااااااااو اخر مرة زرت العين السخنة كان يجى من 15 سنة
> ميرسى مصطفى على التقرير الهايل و اسلوبك حلو اووووى كمان
> بفكر اطلع رحلة السنة دى هناك بعد اللى قريته



*
شكرا على ردك 
واكيد العين السخنة بقت احلى من 15 سنة فاتو*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (13 يونيو 2013)

*واتبنت فيها قرى كتير 
وبصراحة كل سنة بلاقى فيها منشأت جديدة*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يونيو 2013)

برافو عليك واشكرك على هذه لتصيفة المجانية
زرنا اماكن كير وغطسنا ولعبنا
كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (17 يونيو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> برافو عليك واشكرك على هذه لتصيفة المجانية
> زرنا اماكن كير وغطسنا ولعبنا
> كل سنة وانت طيب




*كل سنة وانت طيب
وان شاء اللة تغطس وتلعب فى المية حقيقة*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (1 أغسطس 2013)

*وتقضى مصيف جميل ان شاء اللة*


----------



## candy shop (2 أغسطس 2013)

رااااااااااااااااائع يا مصطفى 
موضوع جميل وممتع 
شكراااااااااا لمجهودك الجميل 
اجمل تقييم
​


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (13 أغسطس 2013)

candy shop قال:


> رااااااااااااااااائع يا مصطفى
> موضوع جميل وممتع
> شكراااااااااا لمجهودك الجميل
> اجمل تقييم
> ​




*متشكر جدا يا فندم لزوقك*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (5 يناير 2015)

Samir poet قال:


> *تقرير جميل وحلو جدااااااااااا
> *





Marina coptic قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد





Marina coptic قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد




*متشكر جدا لكم جميعا على تقديركم لمجهودى*


----------

